# Fluval Edge New LED package



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Fluval came out with a new replacement LED MR11 for the original Edge, was wondering if it's worth it to replace.


The MR11 are splash proof and it's look way better than the stock ones. Do you guys think it's worth the 39.99 for two LEDs?


----------



## Betta Horde (Oct 12, 2011)

I have two Edge tanks and one now has the new LED lights that Fluval offer, the other has the wide beam units from LEDWhosalers.com. The Fluval bulbs are not as wide or bright but they are splash proof. IMHO, it is well worth the price to be rid of those horrid, overheating halogens. Also, the non Fluval units are daylight balanced so it makes the tank look amazing.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Which LED did you buy? MR 11 or MR 16? I have no idea how to convert to MR 16 ; I'm trying to find some local MR 11 but they seem to all sell MR 16. 

How much did you paid for the new Edge?


----------



## Betta Horde (Oct 12, 2011)

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Brightest-MR...8342899?pt=US_Flashlights&hash=item1e582cb173

The above link is what I got, looks great.

I paid $35 for the new fluval bulbs at PJ Pets.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Which one do you think is better? The new Edge lights are so expensive, but you're right about the splash proof, I'm looking for a splash proof version of the LEDs in your link. 

What live stock do you have in each of your Edge?, do your fish get freak out by the brightness at all? 

My Harlequin Rasbora hates my 6500 K Desk lamp, they all seem to freak out whenever it's on. They are very comfortable with the Halogen for some reason. Don't even move when I put my hands in the tank to clean out algae.


----------



## Betta Horde (Oct 12, 2011)

One edge has a combtail betta and an apple snail in one - no problems.

I have RCS and CPD in the other - no problems.

Yes - you can keep a Betta in an Edge (I've heard it all before - mine has been doing great for just over a year). He even has his dedicated corner for building his bubble nest - makes cleaning REAL fun.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

What is a CPD?

I had my Betta in the tank too, but he was constantly fighting with his own reflection. Did a massive bubble nest at the side of the opening but occasionally would forget where the opening was. Had to buy him his own tank. 


You got any pic of your tank?


----------



## Betta Horde (Oct 12, 2011)

CPD = celestial pearl danios

Sorry, no pics of my tanks, will have to get around to doing that some day after all of the water changes


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Fluval came out with a new replacement LED MR11 for the original Edge, was wondering if it's worth it to replace.
> 
> The MR11 are splash proof and it's look way better than the stock ones. Do you guys think it's worth the 39.99 for two LEDs?


I think its worth it for better lighting and less consumption of energy (maybe).

Bulb will last for about a year?


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

35 bucks for the 2 bulbs seem a bit expensive, I wish they sold the lights from the Fluval Edge 2. 

The 12 gallon tank sells for 200 bucks with the new lights so I figure paying 40 bucks for two bulbs is way too much. I think I might just grab the Fluval Edge 12 gallon.


----------



## TLe041 (Feb 9, 2010)

I would go with the eBay LEDs from LEDWholesalers. I've had mine for over a year with absolutely no problems. Unless your water level is low, splashing will be pretty minimal, so I wouldn't worry too much about them being waterproof (a little water landing on them will still be okay).

$35 for two bulbs is highway robbery.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Here some good news, Hagen might offer the actual LED hood kit as a replacement part, which means we could buy the actual kit and just toss it in there.

Surprisingly, my local PJ ran out of the LEDs priced at 35. People are actually buying these things. I was so close to buying them too until I heard the rumors of the replacement hood kit.

If you email hagen, they're just say that it MIGHT be in their future plans as they already have replacement AC adapters, hoods and tanks.

I might just go for the 12 gallon but can't imagine cleaning such a tank. Can you picture aquascaping that monsters.

Here is a cheap solution I have going on right now. 6500 K bulb, A crypt and two Anubias Nana.


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

I spent the extra cash on the upgraded LEDs and added a slim blue LED strip light. The results is better than before. Could be a lot better.

Here's a vid: 




I just realized this post is for freshwater. Just know that it was once a freshwater tank that housed tetras


----------

